# New In Box Brp Car 4 Sale



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Bought The Car But Theres No Class For It Where I Race.it's Brand New In The Box Make Offer. Kit


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Man that's sad! What body and is there a Diff?


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

lol how low will you go 4 it?
I will buy if for 30-40$ but i dont have payal....


----------



## DAVE B (Feb 18, 2008)

I need a car for my kids, what are you asking???


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Dave B How's 70 Shipped Sound


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

IT IS KIT 110 2 DOOR CAR BODY.http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAEY6.PAYPAL IS BEST


----------



## DAVE B (Feb 18, 2008)

Iceman, Thats More Than I Want To Spend On That Design, I Can Get The V2 For A Little More. Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Hobby talk wants You to sell stuff in the swap and sell area


----------



## DAVE B (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Bud, I Ran My V2m Conversion Yesterday With Higher Gearing And Also Went With Hs85mg Servo. It Drove Great I Just Need To Get Some Quality Cells, The Rx Batteries I Used (ofna 1600) Have No Punch At All. I'll Call In A Few Days To Get Some Bodies. The Car Is Getting Alot Of Attention People Want To Know What It Is. I Try To Sell Them For You Everytime They Ask.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave B >> Here is the place for good cell's We are running the TSR1500

http://www.teamscreamracing.com/index.php


----------

